# Non Stop Reptiles custom racking & vivs



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

hi guys,
had my new neonate rack arrive from NSR today and just wanted to put up a few quick images and say a big thank you. Had a couple of surprise boa litters over the last couple of weeks.....just after I had sold my old rack (with the intention of getting a new one before the next season).

So needed something quick and didnt fancy building another one myself. Anyway have just upgraded to a load of vivs from NSR and opened a dialogue about a custom rack based around some tubs I had already.

Explained to NSR I was in a bit of a rush and could they help.........needles to say they did  basically in just under 2 weeks we agreed a design, finalised the specs and I paid my deposit.

Today the courier delivered, literally attached the stat to the back, slotted in the tubs and fed the probe into a central tub.









as you can see, very well packaged for the courier delivery, protective corners, bubble wrap, cardboard and shrink wrap ensured it arrived as it left, yesterday.

Courier arrived just as I got home from work (which was good as it was bulky, but not too heavy)










As I had supplied NSR with my heat cable they installed it for me as part of the build, so I just slotted in my tubs










matches perfectly with my NSR vivs, including the plinth and the overall height










to give you an idea of the detail in the planning and design we went through, each shelf has been routed to accommodate the heat cable, additionally NSR created 2mm recess, which NSR then fitted a metal heat plate in.










each tub fits perfectly in its individual pigeon hole, sliding perfectly over the plate.

goes great with my new custom spec vivs, which included custom sized upper and lower plinths, custom sized glass, adjustable vents, extra plastic for mounting rads/ceramic fittings, locating pins and separate bases.

Can highly recommend Non Stop Reptiles, for their service, planning, product and delivery. I will be placing further orders with them going forward
: victory:


----------



## Redtail Boas (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome setup that Steve !


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

ta mate
: victory:


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

They seem really impressive from what I've seen, I might even have to stop making my own and invest in some myself.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You snake room looks the nuts ! I'm rather jealous


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks great, fits in perfectly. Although is it just me putting words to that annoyed looking kid :whistling2:
Im thinking something along the lines of a big dramatic fold of arms followed by 'Those snakes get all the presents, that is most definitely not the <insert random fleeting want here> I wanted  ' and if getting into teenage mode followed by a storm out of the room to 'I hate you'

Back on a more normal note, I am replanning my room to fit some of these lovely vivs and racks in


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Looks great, fits in perfectly. Although is it just me putting words to that annoyed looking kid :whistling2:
> Im thinking something along the lines of a big dramatic fold of arms followed by 'Those snakes get all the presents, that is most definitely not the <insert random fleeting want here> I wanted  ' and if getting into teenage mode followed by a storm out of the room to 'I hate you'
> 
> Back on a more normal note, I am replanning my room to fit some of these lovely vivs and racks in


she did comment about the pic, lol.
Lauren my 12 going on 30 year old was a gr8 help put all the tubs in, kitchen roll and water bowls


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

oakelm said:


> Looks great, fits in perfectly. Although is it just me putting words to that annoyed looking kid :whistling2:
> Im thinking something along the lines of a big dramatic fold of arms followed by 'Those snakes get all the presents, that is most definitely not the <insert random fleeting want here> I wanted  ' and if getting into teenage mode followed by a storm out of the room to 'I hate you'
> 
> *Back on a more normal note, I am replanning my room to fit some of these lovely vivs and racks in*


We look forward to hearing from you and If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles



hellocharlieboy said:


> she did comment about the pic, lol.
> Lauren my 12 going on 30 year old was a gr8 help put all the tubs in, kitchen roll and water bowls


Steve; Thank you so much for the kind words and for choosing us for your housing solutions; They look fantastic and it has been an absolute pleasure from start to finish dealing with you 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

could i ask how much it was please?


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

tegrey2008 said:


> could i ask how much it was please?



tbh matey, you would be better asking NSR as my price was discounted as I had placed previous orders with them and already spent a fe bob with them.

I will say it was a full custom design, based around tubs i sourced, they built to my requirements and delivered in two weeks.

cant recommend them enough and compare very very well to the other professional rack/viv builders


----------



## Angus H (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats one well tidy setup mate, very good choice:no1:


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Angus H said:


> Thats one well tidy setup mate, very good choice:no1:



thanks


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks awesome as a big stack. i have a neonate rack from them and have to say i'm really happy with it!!!

on your vivs who's the white thermometers made by, look really nice with the vivs :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks super tidy Steve :2thumb:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

We have just sourced these combined digital LCD thermometer & hygrometers which colour match the vivariums and racks really well. These can be surface or subsurface mounted in a number of positions. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Doone said:


> Looks awesome as a big stack. i have a neonate rack from them and have to say i'm really happy with it!!!
> 
> on your vivs who's the white thermometers made by, look really nice with the vivs :2thumb:


picked up off ebay

Digital LCD Thermometer - Reptile / Vivarium / Aquarium TH01 | eBay
: victory:


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

NonStop Reptiles said:


> image
> 
> We have just sourced these combined digital LCD thermometer & hygrometers which colour match the vivariums and racks really well. These can be surface or subsurface mounted in a number of positions.
> 
> NonStop Reptiles



Don't suppose you stuck one on mine ? :whistling2:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

hellocharlieboy said:


> picked up off ebay
> 
> Digital LCD Thermometer - Reptile / Vivarium / Aquarium TH01 | eBay
> : victory:


Fantastic Steve; the ones in the link are also cheaper than from our reptile wholesaler who had sourced them for us so thank you. 

NonStop Reptiles 



iPHAILZ said:


> Don't suppose you stuck one on mine ? :whistling2:



Unfortunately not Gareth as we do not have them in stock yet but we are sure we can get one down to you. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

NonStop Reptiles said:


> image
> 
> We have just sourced these combined digital LCD thermometer & hygrometers which colour match the vivariums and racks really well. These can be surface or subsurface mounted in a number of positions.
> 
> NonStop Reptiles


they will look mega recessed into the front
: victory:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

hellocharlieboy said:


> they will look mega recessed into the front
> : victory:


They certainly will look fantastic and we should have photographs of the recessed digital LCD thermometer & hygrometers shortly.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## BenjiBrutal (Jan 8, 2013)

can anyone help me with where to get a rack made then please? im in southampton, ive messaged 2 companies on facebook one said they would me a quote and never got back to me and the other read the message and no response, im really looking for one before the new year- mid january

if anyone could help that would be rgeat


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

BenjiBrutal said:


> can anyone help me with where to get a rack made then please? im in southampton, ive messaged 2 companies on facebook one said they would me a quote and never got back to me and the other read the message and no response, im really looking for one before the new year- mid january
> 
> if anyone could help that would be rgeat


We are very sorry to hear about your issues sourcing a racking system;

We feel we are in a great position to assist with your requirements and will send you a PM shortly to further explore what we can offer you. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

You still around guys?

Will want another viv next month if so.


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

trying to reply to your emails but keep getting bounced back today?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

iPHAILZ said:


> You still around guys?
> 
> Will want another viv next month if so.


We certainly are;

We are extremely busy at the moment due to moving premises and designing a number of new products to be releasing later in the year which is why we have not had our usual forum presence.

NonStop Reptiles 



myhopper said:


> trying to reply to your emails but keep getting bounced back today?


We are currently receiving emails on a daily basis at: [email protected]

If the issues persist may we kindly request you drop us a private message through the forum with you email address and we will email you first.

NonStop Reptiles


----------

